# Presidential report



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Survey shows people who voted Morsi were the most uneducated: 59% of Morsi voters were illiterate but only 29% of Sabbahi voters and 4% of Morsi voters had a university degree versus 24% of Sabbahi voters


http://dedi.org.eg/wp-content/uploads/Presidential-Report.pdf


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't suppose we will see any improvement in the education system any time soon


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't suppose we will see any improvement in the education system any time soon



Not at all, the ability to memorise the Koran will increase exponentially.


----------

